# Dvorak & tchaikovsky



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

What do you think of these composers skills?Are their skills equal or not?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a tough one!!! I like both composers very much. Tchaikovsky is top ten, but Dvorak is top 5 or 6. I give the edge to Dvorak, but by the very slimmest of margins. This could change in the future, as I have plenty left to listen from both, but a pretty stable opinion for the next year or so I would imagine.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Double post by OP - The main discussion is already going on here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/20985-dvorak-vs-tchaikovsky.html


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Drats! I posted in the wrong thread. Serves me right having more than one window open.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

In the other thread, I was unsure. This thread I might favor Dvorak.


----------

